# generar secuencia



## cocu (Dic 17, 2007)

Necesito un sistema que sea capaz de generarme una secuencia binaria aleatoria a 2Mbits/s. había pensado en realizarlo mediante la utilización de biestables, pero de esta manera he de partir de una secuencia de 1’s y 0’s determinada, mi pregunta es si sabéis de que manera puedo realizar un circuito que sea capaz de generarme por ejemplo la secuencia  11100001100000000010000110, sin la necesidad de utilizar los biestables. No se si esto es posible pero me gustaria que me digan si lo es y si es así de que manera lo realizo.
Muchas gracias


----------



## jcea (Dic 17, 2007)

La forma más simple de generar una secuencia "pseudoaleatoria" con componentes discretos es usar un circuito de desplazamiento realimentado: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LFSR

Si quieres ahorrarte los biestables, otra opción es amplificar ruido eléctrico/térmico, o digitalizar sonido y quedarte con el bit de menor peso, que es básicamente aleatorio. Todo depende de para que vayas a usar esa secuencia aleatoria (ya que hay generadores más "aleatorios" que otros  ).


----------



## cocu (Dic 20, 2007)

Ante todo gracias por tu respuesta jcea. El generador este de secuencia simplemente lo voy a utilizar para comprobar el funcionamiento de un circuito que he diseñado y que básicamente lo que hace es modificar una trama de bits NRZ que llegan a su entrada a una velocidad de 2Mbit/s. por lo tanto este generador de secuencia me debería suministrar bits (0’ y 1’s) aleatoriamente. 
Podría construir un circuito a base de biestables que me generaran una secuencia determinada, pero me parece que se quedaría muy engorrosa su implementación. 
Si no he entendido mal tu propuesta, con utilizar un integrado que contenga un registro de desplazamiento serie-serie (7491), y realimentarlo conseguiría una secuencia aleatoria a su salida. Creo que es así, pero la señal si no estoy equivocado seria RZ por lo cual no me serviría. Me gustaría saber si estoy en lo cierto.


----------



## jcea (Dic 24, 2007)

cocu dijo:
			
		

> Ante todo gracias por tu respuesta jcea. El generador este de secuencia simplemente lo voy a utilizar para comprobar el funcionamiento de un circuito que he diseñado y que básicamente lo que hace es modificar una trama de bits NRZ que llegan a su entrada a una velocidad de 2Mbit/s. por lo tanto este generador de secuencia me debería suministrar bits (0’ y 1’s) aleatoriamente.
> Podría construir un circuito a base de biestables que me generaran una secuencia determinada, pero me parece que se quedaría muy engorrosa su implementación.
> Si no he entendido mal tu propuesta, con utilizar un integrado que contenga un registro de desplazamiento serie-serie (7491), y realimentarlo conseguiría una secuencia aleatoria a su salida. Creo que es así, pero la señal si no estoy equivocado seria RZ por lo cual no me serviría. Me gustaría saber si estoy en lo cierto.



No puedo ver ahora mismo el datasheet de esos integrados, pero con un chip con flipflops (o dos, según el tamaño registro de desplazamiento) y un chip con puertas XOR, lo tienes resuelto.

Este montaje te genera bits pseudoaleatorios, siempre que cuando lo inicialices en el "reset" alguno de los biestables esté a uno.

No puedes utilizar un registro de desplazamiento que no te de acceso a los bits "internos". SI esos chips te muestran los registros internos por completo, entonces sí los podrás usar.

Para generar RZ o NRZ, tienes que postcondicionar esos bits. A priori la secuencia así descrita sería NRZ. La tasa de generaciíon de bits te la dará el reloj y el componente más lento de la cadena.

Existen otras opciones. Por ejemplo, puedes grabar (con un ordenador) en una memoria PROM, flash o lo que sea una secuencia aleatoria y reproducirla luego en la entrada de tu circuito. No puedo hablar de costes, pero me parece más caro y más complicado que el registro de desplazamiento.


----------



## cocu (Ene 20, 2008)

He montado el circuito en protoboard jcea, lo he realizado con 8 biestables tipo D(7474) y puertas xor(7486). 
El resultado que he obtenido no es demasiado bueno, ya que creo que debido a la frecuencia a la que se trabaja 2Mhz, a veces se ve perfectamente la señal, pero en otras ocasiones se pierde la señal. Como dije creo que es debido a la frecuencia de trabajo y a que esta montado en protoboard.
Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.


----------

